# I'm on a roll



## Tclem (Aug 16, 2015)

man this is fun. To bad my steel hasn't made it in and I can find another saw blade anywhere but oh well maybe if I keep trying I'll get one to look half way decent one day. Another saw blade knife I practiced on.

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## ironman123 (Aug 16, 2015)

Tony, I heard you started out making a 15" Bowie knife and got carried away with the grinder.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Kevin (Aug 16, 2015)

Hey Tony if it doesn't work out as a knife you could always build a fire underneath it and throw some burgers on there. 

I think it is cool actually. It's not as easy to do as some people think either is it. How are you cutting the blades?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Tclem (Aug 16, 2015)

Kevin said:


> Hey Tony if it doesn't work out as a knife you could always build a fire underneath it and throw some burgers on there.
> 
> I think it is cool actually. It's not as easy to do as some people think either is it. How are you cutting the blades?


Angle grinder. Yeah it is tricky but fun. Oh well I may have a bunch of shop knives before I go back to hair sticks

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## manbuckwal (Aug 16, 2015)

You're getting lots of practice in that's for sure . Won't be too long at the rate you're going till you get dead on with it .


----------



## Tclem (Aug 16, 2015)

manbuckwal said:


> You're getting lots of practice in that's for sure . Won't be too long at the rate you're going till you get dead on with it .


I hope so. Lol


----------



## Tony (Aug 16, 2015)

You could just get rid of your lathe and whittle hairsticks with all these knives! Tony

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## NYWoodturner (Aug 16, 2015)

Once you get the feel of grinding everything changes. I trashed about 6 or 8 good pieces of steel before anything came out remotely resembling a knife. You are way ahead of where I started. Most of all keep having fun. It becomes mire and more addictive with every knife. Love the progress Tony


----------



## Wildthings (Aug 16, 2015)

That's pretty cool Tony! What are you starting with? A table saw blade or ?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tclem (Aug 16, 2015)

NYWoodturner said:


> Once you get the feel of grinding everything changes. I trashed about 6 or 8 good pieces of steel before anything came out remotely resembling a knife. You are way ahead of where I started. Most of all keep having fun. It becomes mire and more addictive with every knife. Love the progress Tony


Yeah I didn't like the first two I made with good steel so I'm doing some with these skill saw blades

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ClintW (Aug 16, 2015)

Looking great! I can't believe how fast you are knocking them out! Do you do the whole shaping process with an angle grinder? 
My only additions/pointers would be a little fine tuning with a mill file on the shape before heat treat. Getting the shape smooth with nice flowing curves adds that next little step. 
But regardless that's dang good man!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Tclem (Aug 16, 2015)

ClintW said:


> Looking great! I can't believe how fast you are knocking them out! Do you do the whole shaping process with an angle grinder?
> My only additions/pointers would be a little fine tuning with a mill file on the shape before heat treat. Getting the shape smooth with nice flowing curves adds that next little step.
> But regardless that's dang good man!


Yea I'm using a sanding disk. Lol I'll keep trying to get them better looking. I'm out of steel right now. Lol


----------



## Foot Patrol (Aug 16, 2015)

Tony you may want to run down to home depot and get some mild steel to practice on. Its pretty inexpensive and plentiful to start on. It doesn't make a good knife but will allow you to build up skill before using it on knife steel. Just a thought.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tclem (Aug 16, 2015)

Foot Patrol said:


> Tony you may want to run down to home depot and get some mild steel to practice on. Its pretty inexpensive and plentiful to start on. It doesn't make a good knife but will allow you to build up skill before using it on knife steel. Just a thought.


Will do. I bought some 1080 but messed it up. Now I'm cutting up old saw blades to practice


----------



## David Seaba (Aug 16, 2015)

Looks awesome!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

